# All That Glitters!



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Chrissy in natural light!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What a beauty!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

What a pretty and healthy looking cat!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

She is just gorgeous. I love her eyes in these pictures!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

MikaTallulah said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you!

Chrissy's very low maintenance, very short hair!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

lynn1970 said:


> She is just gorgeous. I love her eyes in these pictures!


Thank you!

Just a hint of light in the eye's for a little pop!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am more dog than cat person but could love Chrissy. So beautiful.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Great photo of a beautiful cat!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Gentle hugs and kisses to the cat.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the Comments!

One More!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures of Chrissy, they're fantastic.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Your cat is so pretty!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Dexter12 said:


> Your cat is so pretty!


Thank you! 

We used to have a cat just like your Suzy!


----------

